# How do you choose which clinic to go to...



## Meikle (Jan 14, 2012)

HI folks, I am a newbie to the sight from Central Region, have had all of the tests and DH has no issues, I have blocked left tube and clubbed fimbrae... given my age IVF advised. Saved up the money to begin treatment and at that scary part of choosing where to undergo treatment as a private funded. How the heck do you make such a pesonal and important decision. Think I am starting to crack unde the preassure lol and we havent even started yet.  Good to hear everybody's views and experiences. Still very much undecided, how did you guys make the decision


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi there I am from Central Region too I am getting IVF PGD treatment on NHS at GRI. I have been reading the details of successes etc here:-http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/CloserLook.aspx?code=37&s=g&gv=No%20data%20value&nav=1&rate=i&rate_sub=FSO&bdy=2009&bda=all&bds=FERO&bdt=pgd#cyclesCancellations you can also check GCRM and Edin too or wherever you want to consider  Good luck


----------



## Meikle (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Lightning, thanks for the response.  Just when we think we have agreed on a plan some other peice of info comes to light and we start all over again. Thanks for the hint on the stats page, have had a look.  So far my gut is heading for GCRM. Goog luck on your journey.

MoPo


----------



## Meikle (Jan 14, 2012)

Just thought I would update on what decision we made and why,  talked to various clinics (not too many in bonnie Scotland) and;

Nuffield - good response from clinic and friendly staff on the phone. Spent a lot of time researching stats and decision not to prceed with them (too big a company if that makes sense)

Ninewells - put off by being passed to 3 different receptionists and repeating my story three times befire being transferred back to original receptionist. Reciept of information in the post was speedy and clear and reasonable prices but when called back to enquire about waiting times again passed to 2 different receptionists. Now I know Ninewells ae exceptionally busy but I found myself becming quite frsutrated and thought about what if I am waiting on vital piece of information or result, lost a bit of faith that contacting them or them contacting me would be straightforward so ruled out. (Maybe petty but we have to make a decision one way or the other) also I test drive to Ninewells myself and didnt enjoy it so knew I would be nervous on the days I would have to travel myself for scans etc.

GCRM - hubby says I was always going to choose GCRM and maybe he is right. Immediately comfortable with the lovely recpetion staff and good information sent out and recieved within 2days. Service feels personalised and never felt like a nisance onece, calls to mobile immeidate when they say they will. Not the cheapest option but I beleive will be worth it. Also had to take into account I am confident driving around Glasgow so lone travel doesnt worry me in the slightest (40mins) Good stats for my age group and general good gut instant. I use my gut instact in work all the time and it rarely lets me down so why ignore it when making this decision. 

Anyhoo picked a clinic and we are on our way and so far cant fault them. Good luck to any others still trying to make a decision and no doubt your decision will be personal to you.


----------

